# Union local tshirt trade.



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone out there potentially interested in trading/buying other locals shirts/sweatshirts. Im a local 90 (new haven, CT) member and i for one would love to support my brothers and sisters on an international level in various different other locals. If you are interested respond here or PM me. Cheers


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

strangerways said:


> Anyone out there potentially interested in trading/buying other locals shirts/sweatshirts. Im a local 90 (new haven, CT) member and i for one would love to support my brothers and sisters on an international level in various different other locals. If you are interested respond here or PM me. Cheers


A wonderful idea.Just give me a call and welcome to the board.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

already a thread on here about this. check it!

few people


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I do that whenever I go to a new city on vacation. I stop by the hall and trade a few tshirts.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard Strangerways!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

do ya'll trade your panties also---- just kidding


----------



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> Welcome aboard Strangerways!


thanks icefalkon. glad to be aboard :thumbup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I believe I know your Training Director...Paul C. Great guy!


----------



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> I believe I know your Training Director...Paul C. Great guy!


Yeah he is very accommodating and helpful. Top notch guy for sure.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd be in on some of that, not sure what postage to & from Australia would be like? Depends if anyone wants a Tasmanian CEPU t-shirt for their collection! 

I'd also be keen to get hold of some hooded sweatshirts if you guys have access to them? We don't have too many of them here.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely Marcus! An Aussie union shirt, definitely! We don't do hoodies here in NYC though.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I'd be in on some of that, not sure what postage to & from Australia would be like? Depends if anyone wants a Tasmanian CEPU t-shirt for their collection!
> 
> I'd also be keen to get hold of some hooded sweatshirts if you guys have access to them? We don't have too many of them here.



I'll see if we have hooded sweatshirts here in 666. We do have a mock turtleneck as well as the normal asst of t shirts


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, to make this work we're gonna need some kind of list. I've always traded clean shirts that I have...I'm an XL. New shirts are $20 and sweatshirts are $30. Sales are ran by the Apprentice Committee. Ha, it's just like when us NJATC instructors go out to Ann Arbor, Michigan for training each year with pins. In the IBEW...pins are the currency of the realm. We trade pins like they're gold bars lol. There are common, uncommon, and rare pins for each local. 

An example...for us in LU3...we have a 9/11 Memorial Pin. 17 of our Brothers died in the World Trade Center attack. But...when the pins were first made, we didn't know about the last victim. So there was 1 run of pins...with the number 16 on the pin. Those are uber rare pins. All the rest were made with 17 on the pin. It has the twin towers with a black ribbon and the number 17 on it. 

LU26, Washington DC and PA (can't remember the local) both have memorial pins also. 

I have some pretty cool Local 3 NYC shirts...from the one casino we have in NYC that I worked on, to the NYC subway, to the new Yankee Stadium shirt. 

I've traded with 357 in Vegas, 68 Denver, 1 St. Louis, 134 Chicago, 1187 Hawaii, and a bunch more. My wife goes crazy when I bring home a new tshirt lol. Have to give them away to apprentices after awhile or I run out of room.

We need some kind of list put together and lets make this happen!


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

ill get in on that local [removed by request] ohio we have a couple designs ill take some pics


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome, I have a union meeting this Thursday and I'll take some pics...then next month I'll pick up whatever is needed. If you guys could do like hd and I are doing, that'd be great!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

JDJ said:


> I'll see if we have hooded sweatshirts here in 666. We do have a mock turtleneck as well as the normal asst of t shirts


I'm hoping LU# 666 has some cool graphics! LOL


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> I'm hoping LU# 666 has some cool graphics! LOL



I wish ice. We used to have a decent wolfs head. These days its standard bug. Inside Wireman. Some tribal. We're looking at some new designs and trying to get them ordered. Then of course there"s the rare devil pins.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I completely forgot about this thread, anyone get a chance to grab some pics of their locals' gear?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

JDJ said:


> I wish ice. We used to have a decent wolfs head. These days its standard bug. Inside Wireman. Some tribal. We're looking at some new designs and trying to get them ordered. Then of course there"s the rare devil pins.


You know...that pins are the currency of the Realm of the IBEW! LOL

Whenever I go to teach at NTI...where all NJATC Instructors go to learn how to teach...every local trades pins. It's like a game! Now I'm on a mission for a Local 666 Pin!

I haven't been able to get to a union meeting but will be going to April's. I'll you guys know. 

Also, Kris...I'll text you when I'm there.

Steve


----------



## mm11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Icefalkon, I've probably traded pins with you at NTI- I'm always looking to add to my collection. I just recently got a Local 666 pin- 100th Anniversary, with the bug. I'll have to try to find this devil pin from 666. Maybe I'll see you this year in Ann Arbor.

Mike
Local 24 Baltimore


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mm11 said:


> Icefalkon, I've probably traded pins with you at NTI- I'm always looking to add to my collection. I just recently got a Local 666 pin- 100th Anniversary, with the bug. I'll have to try to find this devil pin from 666. Maybe I'll see you this year in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Mike
> Local 24 Baltimore


Hey Mike! We may have...lol. I'm an Instructor for EVITP out at NTI. So I usually had the white EVITP polo shirt on. Well...excpet when at the bar. LOL.


----------



## mm11 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm hopefully taking the Phase 2 EVITP this year. One of the guys that took the Phase 1 class with me in Chicago volunteered to help with the Phase 2 development, so he helped design the commercial calc. I hear the Phase 2 test is harder than the Phase 1- I may have to skip the bars this year (unlikely though). LOL

Mike


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mm11 said:


> I'm hopefully taking the Phase 2 EVITP this year. One of the guys that took the Phase 1 class with me in Chicago volunteered to help with the Phase 2 development, so he helped design the commercial calc. I hear the Phase 2 test is harder than the Phase 1- I may have to skip the bars this year (unlikely though). LOL
> 
> Mike


When did you take the Phase 1? I'm one of the creators of the program. LOL

Back when we started I was the National Exam Committee Chairman. Now it's Ralph N. from DC. So you can figure out who I am if you still have your EVITP book.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mm11 said:


> I'm hopefully taking the Phase 2 EVITP this year. One of the guys that took the Phase 1 class with me in Chicago volunteered to help with the Phase 2 development, so he helped design the commercial calc. I hear the Phase 2 test is harder than the Phase 1- I may have to skip the bars this year (unlikely though). LOL
> 
> Mike


We have completely redesigned the entire program. I actually handled the new Load Calculation portion of the course. Yes the P2 test is exponentially harder than P1. As for passing up the bars...not a shot. Ha! The Blue Leprechaun makes a lot of money off of Local 3 LOL


----------



## mm11 (Sep 14, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> When did you take the Phase 1? I'm one of the creators of the program. LOL
> 
> Back when we started I was the National Exam Committee Chairman. Now it's Ralph N. from DC. So you can figure out who I am if you still have your EVITP book.


I just looked in the intro of my book and saw your name at the top of the Exam Committee. I took Phase 1 in December 2011 in Alsip- Harry O. and Jeff H. were some of the instructors. Rick from Florida, Local 728, took the class with me and volunteered to work on Phase 2. Looking forward to getting the Phase 2 certification to train our JWs so we can do commercial/fleet work when UPS, FexEx, etc start installing EVSE for their trucks.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mm11 said:


> I just looked in the intro of my book and saw your name at the top of the Exam Committee. I took Phase 1 in December 2011 in Alsip- Harry O. and Jeff H. were some of the instructors. Rick from Florida, Local 728, took the class with me and volunteered to work on Phase 2. Looking forward to getting the Phase 2 certification to train our JWs so we can do commercial/fleet work when UPS, FexEx, etc start installing EVSE for their trucks.


That's great! Since we came together to create EVITP the original collaborators only get together at NTI normally. The whole group I mean. Jeff and Harry are close enough to hang out...lol but me in NYC and Jim H. in CA...we only do the big stuff. 

We definitely have to get together at NTI this year!

Happy Easter!


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> You know...that pins are the currency of the Realm of the IBEW! LOL
> 
> Whenever I go to teach at NTI...where all NJATC Instructors go to learn how to teach...every local trades pins. It's like a game! Now I'm on a mission for a Local 666 Pin!
> 
> ...


Hi Steve

If your into pins i can send you a Victorian ETU pin to add to your collection...also a tee shirt ...check out the link and let me know if your interested...
http://www.etuvic.com.au/shop

Frank


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Frank, 

That would be great! I can send you one of our Local 3 IBEW T shirts and a pin! Ha! I don't know ANYONE who'll have a pin from Australia! Awesome Brother thank you!


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

We don't have pins down here in Tas but could definitely get you a tshirt and some stickers. I'll check what sizes we have got.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That'd be great! I'll wear whatever you have in an XL. Especially when out at our National Training Institute week in Ann Arbor, Michigan!


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Send me a PM with some details mate & I'll get some stuff over to you.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> That would be great! I can send you one of our Local 3 IBEW T shirts and a pin! Ha! I don't know ANYONE who'll have a pin from Australia! Awesome Brother thank you!


PM me your address details and i,ll send the gear as soon as i can...

Thanks
Frank


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

There was another thread about this that seemed to fizzle.

I was trying to get a local 26 ( DC) and Local 24 ( Baltimore) shirt but that seemed to fade away. I am not in the IBEW because it would be a conflict with my job ( inspector) so I was offering to purchase.
Anyone ???


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> There was another thread about this that seemed to fizzle.
> 
> I was trying to get a local 26 ( DC) and Local 24 ( Baltimore) shirt but that seemed to fade away. I am not in the IBEW because it would be a conflict with my job ( inspector) so I was offering to purchase.
> Anyone ???


I'll talk to someone in 26 about getting a shirt Manchester.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> I'll talk to someone in 26 about getting a shirt Manchester.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll wager brian john would be able to provide a local 26 shirt..


----------

